# UK market R30 and R31 ? Help



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Ok I am going to move finally in 10 month to japan and that probably for long time or forever . . . . I am still fixing some stuff here in Luxembourg , like selling my two cars ex . . . . . I am not going to buy again an expensive second hand for the 10month to go, but will also not drive in a 300pound crap that will kill me in a 10mph crash.

I know from Japan that the R32 non Turbos and especially R31s or even R30s are costing near to zero (around 1000GBP).

What are this cars still costing in the UK? Do they still exist?and where can I find the most common car classfield webs from the UK?

I am looking for :

R30

1800TI - 1.8 L Z18 SOHC I4, 105 hp (77 kW) 
2000GT/EX - 2.0 L L20E SOHC I6 
2800GT - 2.8 L L28E SOHC I6 
2000GT-EX - 2.0 L L20ET turbo I6, 140 hp (103 kW) 
RS - 2.0 L FJ20E DOHC I4, 150 hp (110 kW) 
RS-X - 2.0 L FJ20ET DOHC turbo I4, 190 to 205 hp (140 to 151 kW) 
2000GT-ES Paul Newman Version - 2.0 L L20ET turbo I6, 140 hp (103 kW) 

R31

1800I - 1.8 L CA18(i) SOHC I4, 100 hp (75 kW) 
Passage GT - 2.0 L RB20DE DOHC I6 
Passage GT - 2.0 L RB20DET DOHC turbo I6, 180 hp (132 kW) 
GTS - 2.0 L RB20DET DOHC turbo I6, 180 hp (132 kW) 

R32

GXi Type-X - 1.8 L CA18i I4, 91 hp (67 kW) 
GTE Type-X - 2.0 L RB20E I6, 125 hp (93 kW) 
GTS Type-X, S, J - 2.0 L RB20DE I6 155 hp (115 kW) 

even could consider a C211

1600TI - 1.6 L L16 I6 
1800TI - 1.8 L L18 I6 
2000GT - 2.0 L L20 I6, 130 hp (96 kW) 
2000GT-EX - 2.0 L L20ET turbo I6, 140 hp (103 kW) 


Cheers:clap:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Don't tell me you not have used privat car sale internet sites in the UK!:sadwavey:


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

To my knowledge R30's and 31's are very thin on the ground in this country (theres only a few of them here i think..)


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

I have an R31 which is not listed on there, which is a specific Aussie Market car and came with a RB30E.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

I bought an R32 GTS RB20DE for £500 over here


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

sideways.taff said:


> I bought an R32 GTS RB20DE for £500 over here


That's what I need mate, please where can I look on the net for thoses cars in the UK?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> That's what I need mate, please where can I look on the net for thoses cars in the UK?



Egay


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

egay is an option, but where are the classfields like mobile.de or autoscout24.de in the UK?


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

www.autotrader.co.uk

But really, E-Bay would be the best bet.


----------



## zapfire707 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Nissan Skyline R30 GT ES*

Hey there,
was just browsing thru your thread and just thought I'd say that my dad gave me his Nissan Skyline R30 GT ES turbo, its a Paul Newman limited edition version, 4 door, 

I've been surfing the net but can only find 2 door models,

Its been in my dads garage for the past 15yrs, didnt think much of it really as I'm not very mechanical :/,

Goodluck and please let me know when you find one as theres not much info out there on the model,

Cheers,

Melanie


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

For the R31's obviously, this is a very good site.

R31 Skyline Club Forums - Index

Haven't looked for an R30 site yet.


----------



## ashills (Jul 31, 2003)

pistonheads is probaby about best used performance car site


----------

